# Seat Post, Tool Accessory, caddy Thingy



## fender66 (Jun 21, 2011)

I've seen these in person, but can't seem to find them on line anywhere......

It's a tool caddy, holds a pliers, maybe a bottle of spray scent, and it's really not all that big. Mounts to your seat pedestal and the ones I've seen are plastic. Any idea where I can find these?


----------



## 3dees (Jun 21, 2011)

bass pro and cabelas have them.


----------



## Jim (Jun 21, 2011)

This ?

https://www.rogersproducts.com/products.html


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 21, 2011)

I know what you're talking about, and have seen them on-line....................just can't seem to locate it now. Unless I overlooked them, I just checked-out BPS, Cabelas, Overton's, Boater's World, and then found this at West Marine https://www.westmarine.com/1/1/24363-pedestal-gear-bag.html. Not plastic, and looks like it might be cumbersome to use.


----------



## fender66 (Jun 21, 2011)

I have not found them on either BP or Cabella's site. Looked several times.

Jim's suggestion is close, but that one mounts on a "flat" surface. I'm looking for something similar that will mount to my seat pedestal.

Waterwings found a cool caddy, but it's too big and bulky for what I'm looking for.

BTW...I've found a few caddies that are suction cup mount. That is NOT what I want.

Thanks guys....I'll keep trying and hopefully someone knows where this "thingy" can be found. :LOL2:

EDIT....I've re-read the description to Jim's post and found a comma that I didn't see before. Looks like it will mount to a pedestal. I'm going to look into this!

Thanks again!


----------



## heavyduty (Jun 21, 2011)

Found this on BPS:
Handie Hold-It™ Supply Caddy
https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_15978_100011001_100000000_100011000?cm_ven=bazaarvoice&cm_cat=RLP&cm_pla=15978&cm_ite=image_link


----------

